# Amazing Sea Creatures That Only Come Out At Night



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2022)

Beautiful, mysterious, creepy, transparent.
https://www.scientificamerican.com/...ous-sea-creatures-that-only-come-up-at-night/


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2022)

Great find.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2022)

How beautiful these are! Thank you Diva.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 29, 2022)

I could imagine having a tank in my bedroom full of those.  So relaxing to watch and might be a good night light. I love fish but do not have the energy to take care of a tank.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Beautiful, mysterious, creepy, transparent.
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/...ous-sea-creatures-that-only-come-up-at-night/


A while back I tried to read a little about the nocturnal world, but I must have been distracted in the process. So glad you brought this subject to mind. I mostly remember reading about nocturnal flowers, in case anyone has any experience with those. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute more, in that respect, in the near future. For now, I'm amazed by some of the posts. I'm still kind of leary about clicking on links though..


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks @OneEyedDiva really a good read and view!

Reminds me a bit of seeing bioluminescence in the Gulf of Mexico.  Millions of microscopic plankton that glow when disturbed.  Swimming in it is an experience not soon forgotten.  Only visible on very dark nights.  Seen a few bioluminescent jellyfish too.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2022)

@OED, thanks for sharing this...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2022)

@RadishRose @Alligatorob @SmoothSeas  You're welcome, of course. I'm glad you all enjoyed the post.  @Warrigal


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 4, 2022)

Amazing Sea Creatures That Only Come Out At Night​
I would careful of this one....


----------



## Pepper (Jul 4, 2022)

"bony-eared assfish"


----------

